# Dropbox Warning



## mosaix (May 10, 2017)

I use dropbox as one of my backup strategies. I create and update files mainly on my laptop and they get synced to my desktop and my iPhone. 

I used my iPhone a few moments ago to review a document that I'd created yesterday. It wasn't there. I quick check showed that dropbox hadn't been starting on my laptop since last month even though it's configured to start on system startup.

I just started it manually and all my files have now synced.

If you're using dropbox as your only backup strategy check regularly that it's actually running.


----------



## Zoe Mackay (May 11, 2017)

Dropbox is great, and it's very useful, but don't have it as your only strategy. Back up to somewhere else, at least periodically. (I do monthly backups to a NAS and keep four of them, but use Dropbox to do "real time" backups.)


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 11, 2017)

mosaix said:


> ...quick check showed that dropbox hadn't been starting on my laptop since last month even though it's configured to start on system startup...



Just to say this happened to me, too. Scrivener uses dropbox so it's a little bit crucial (not to overstate things!!). Mine was also in my startup flder so I'm assuming this is a problem with DB, rather that us. Or perhaps a permissions thing.

I dragged a text edit file into the start area that just says 'Open Dropbox' so when I reboot I don't forget!

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 11, 2017)

My confidence in Dropbox was killed when they were hacked a few years ago.


----------



## Nick B (May 11, 2017)

I use dropbox all the time, never had a problem. I also back up to laptop hd and a usb stick.
I just cant bring myself to worry that it may get hacked. I mean, unless theyre planning to release scifi novels... Not like googledocs is secure.


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 11, 2017)

Nick B said:


> I use dropbox all the time, never had a problem. I also back up to laptop hd and a usb stick.
> I just cant bring myself to worry that it may get hacked. I mean, unless theyre planning to release scifi novels... Not like googledocs is secure.



This is how I feel. I back up to DB and locally. I'm not going to go through life worrying about hacking either - and I'd like to see someone make head or tail of my manuscript, too  (provided they have Scrivener to actually read it).

pH


----------

